# Needing a few drivers



## Tealer (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello,
A neighbour gave me a laptop to clean up and reinstall XP. I was able to get most of the drivers sorted out but I'm left with two missing devices, "Unknown Device" and a PCI bridge thing.

The laptop is a Packard Bell EasyNote R1004. Unfortunately, Packard Bell are no longer offering drivers for that system (thanks Acer!) and I can't find what I'm looking for. I think the Unknown Device is the modem though.

Anybody able to help me with this?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

See the article below and it may help identify the device and find the drivers.

How to find drivers


----------



## Tealer (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, got one left now:

*ACPI\MTC0007\4&3656B0&0*


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you install the Scroll Bar driver (touch pad)?

Install it manually through the device manager


----------



## Tealer (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like that might be it. I'll install it tomorrow.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep us posted


----------



## Tealer (Apr 7, 2010)

Installed the touchpad drivers, but it's not the Unknown Device.
Dunno what it is, I might just leave it for now and when I get the driver I can get it installed.


----------



## Cherish (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello My PCI device is Yellow with a question mark what should I do??
I have found that it is uninstalled I put os xp on my acer laptop apire 5601
using Intel and I have no sound. Please help!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

@ Cherish

you should start a new thread with your problem.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Tealer
Can you pm me the model number and serial number of this laptop?

Bill


----------

